# Mini Scalextrics and AFX



## templeofthejam (Aug 29, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried running both Mini Scalextrics and AFX together? They look the same and the cars look the same size as well. I have the Mini Cooper challenge and will soon buy the Peugeot mountain challenge and hook them up together. But the AFX have more of a range of accessories and cars.

Templeofthejam


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to the boards... :wave: I really can't answer your question, but I am sure someone here will be able to. You might want to check out this link:

http://www.modelmotorist.com/

I know that there is a ton of information here. Give it a look.

Jeff


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Do not know if this helps But the cars will run on each others track. ( To the best of my knowledge which these days is not that excessive.) As for hooking track together I have no idea.. 


Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Coach, do you have any pictures of those mini Scaleys?

They sound interesting...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nodaz. Sorry No I don't as I don't have a single one myself, but I have seen them raced. They are pretty decent and more in line with size to a Marchon as in a tad bigger. But definatly run ona a tomy track no probelm.

Dave


----------

